# Abandoned 'New' Iron Age Village



## neill (Mar 20, 2012)

A few members here may know that I especially like not just abandoned & derelict buildings but more importantly the usual. This place was a certainly up there with the best I have ever found. I'm keeping the history brief and the location secret, but here goes: This recreated 'Iron Age Village' was built in the early 90's as an educational workshop. It failed to get sufficient visitors to keep it open and closed soon after the millennium. Various efforts have been made to reopen the village to the public, which have failed. The place although cared for is slowly falling apart now.



























*Inside*










































*One of the locals, petrified to a stone!*




Enjoy!

N.


----------



## crickleymal (Mar 21, 2012)

That is really different. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 21, 2012)

That really is unusual!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## highcannons (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting enjoyed looking at that. Shame it aint open but at least its being looked after somewhat.


----------



## chizyramone (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow. Thanks for posting.

Reminds me of Castell Henllys


----------



## King Al (Mar 21, 2012)

Another real oddity there Neill! Good stuff


----------



## nelly (Mar 22, 2012)

Bonkers and sort of confusing, what I mean is when it was open, then taking the family there might have cost you £20, the kids would have found it lame so it would have been, "ah no thanks", but now it's dere then get down there!!! But if anybody had got down there when it was open then it wouldn't be dere would it???

Yep, that's sort of what I meant!!


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Mar 22, 2012)

Went to something like this with my parents when I was about 13 and on a caravanning holiday, was brilliantly uninteresting aside from the buildings themselves.
I want to build one haha


----------



## irishmanlost (Mar 22, 2012)

All really for a movie location


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 22, 2012)

What a shame looks like a lot of effort went into creating it. great pics.


----------



## BTP Liam (Mar 22, 2012)

Abandoned history about previous history -really unusual and interesting - Great!


----------



## neill (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's an aerial shot from Google Earth


----------



## hfraser02026 (Mar 23, 2012)

Great- Particularly liked the picture of the roots. Nice one


----------



## st33ly (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like a film set


----------



## the_historian (Mar 23, 2012)

There's currently a replica Iron Age hillfort being built in the Carron Valley in Central Scotland as a tourist attraction; they're planning to hold a music festival there around September.


----------



## neill (Mar 23, 2012)

No, it's not a film set but a real recreation of an Iron Age Village, last open in 2007, although has been used for a few events since then. It's not far from another public attraction. It's completely hidden, I found it by accident when looking on Google Earth at the other place. There is also some derelict portable classroom near the site, which are not very interesting so no pics. Also there is yet another plan to try and reopen the place this summer!


----------



## Flexible (Apr 4, 2012)

There's a place very similar to this near to where I live, but it's also very live - with schoolkids, tourists and others visiting practically every day of the week. Nice one.


----------



## gingrove (Apr 5, 2012)

This looks rather like the one that they built for one of those living history experiments, where they got a bunch of people with nothing else to do for a few months to live in the iron age and recorded how they got on. I think it was something to do with the open university / BBC in the ninties.


----------



## jendifa (Jun 3, 2012)

This looks like one I visited when I was a child - was it near the sea? Although I suppose they all look the same!!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice stuff there mate.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 4, 2012)

That certainly is something a bit different! Looks interesting, good work


----------



## woody65 (Jun 4, 2012)

reminds me of the one just outside york but thats still open


----------



## Bunkerkid (Jun 7, 2012)

Very odd place, bet you could get some great night shots there though with the proper lighting. Thanks for posting.


----------

